
ROC-RK3328-CC: A Raspberry Pi Competitor with Gigabit Ethernet, USB3, DDR4 - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=libre-computer-renegade&num=1
======
phendrenad2
Can you just make a more powerful Raspberry Pi and succeed? The Pi probably
benefits so much from economies of scale, it would be hard to approach the
price/performance, leading people to settle for the less-powerful but probably
capable-enough Pi.

